# Sherlock Holmes (A Game of Shadows)



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Saw the movie over the weekend. It was ok I enjoyed it. Someone told me Downey studied WC but its not readily apparent, which is good since its set in old England. They do have a brief shot of some asian fellows, suggesting that influence was there. 

And they employ an interesting approach to fight scenes. They use still images to an extent in some of the fight scenes. you don't see a punch you see the still image of a punch, or a guy getting ready to punch, and that is before the moving images of a typical fight scene. This is suggesting that smart sherlock already knows how he is going to be attacked. Interesting. I found that it did not detract, on the whole, from my enjoyment of the film. it is different. anyone else see it?


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2011)

Guy Ritchie's style is all over these movies, including the fight scenes.  There's an interesting mix of influences for the action.  Downey's a kung fu guy.  Ritchie is a purple (brown now?) belt in BJJ.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2011)

Holmes spelled wrong in the thread title does not portend well for this thread.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Holmes spelled wrong in the thread title does not portend well for this thread.



Heaven forbid someone have a typo or sticky key...  Have you seen the movie?  What did you think of the fight scenes, if so?  Or the movie in general?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2011)

No I have not seen the movie yet.  But the mistake did catch my eye.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 22, 2011)

This movie was great!  Must see!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 22, 2011)

My oldest son saw it and gave it good reviews, so I'll (reluctantly) take the younger ones over the holidays. I found the first one entertaining enough and generally like Robert Downey Jr's work, but I don't particularly care for the Holmes character. I prefer the Basil Rathbone Holmes much better. Some things are better left alone. After the recent debacle that was Conan, I'm in no hurry for another disappointment. Bring on the Avengers.


----------



## Steve (Dec 22, 2011)

I much prefer the guy Ritchie version.  


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------

